# Deactivated for false accusations



## Clarazeitkin (Dec 24, 2019)

My husband had his Uber app deactivated yesterday without prior notice and for false accusations. Hopefully, we have the video to prove non of the claims are true . But seems like Uber won’t listen. Anyway, If it doesn’t, then we am going to sue them. Just wondering how people can be so evil that they wreck all your life because they want a free ride..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Clarazeitkin said:


> My husband had his Uber app deactivated yesterday without prior notice and for false accusations.


How would you know the accusations are false? :biggrin:


Clarazeitkin said:


> we am going to sue them.


Get in line. :coolio:


Clarazeitkin said:


> Just wondering how people can be so evil that they wreck all your life because they want a free ride..


Read on, the forum is loaded with threads like yours.
Welcome to the forum! :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clarazeitkin said:


> My husband had his Uber app deactivated yesterday without prior notice and for false accusations. Hopefully, we have the video to prove non of the claims are true . But seems like Uber won't listen. Anyway, If it doesn't, then we am going to sue them. Just wondering how people can be so evil that they wreck all your life because they want a free ride..


Sorry to Hear it has spread over there also !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Sorry to Hear it has spread over there also !


Where is there? Are they located in the land of whingers?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Where is there? Are they located in the land of whingers?


YUP


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Clarazeitkin said:


> My husband had his Uber app deactivated yesterday without prior notice and for false accusations. Hopefully, we have the video to prove non of the claims are true . But seems like Uber won't listen. Anyway, If it doesn't, then we am going to sue them. Just wondering how people can be so evil that they wreck all your life because they want a free ride..


Ditch the Hubbie. They all claim innocence. Was he reported for harassment, fondling?

IM me if you need to talk, or hug, or


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YUP


I better learn how to pronounce that word then. I still have trouble spelling it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Make sure you also contact to your MP 

CC them in with any correspondence


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Clarazeitkin said:


> My husband had his Uber app deactivated yesterday without prior notice and for false accusations. Hopefully, we have the video to prove non of the claims are true . But seems like Uber won't listen. Anyway, If it doesn't, then we am going to sue them. Just wondering how people can be so evil that they wreck all your life because they want a free ride..


Oh no, not another wife posting for hubby... Is he not allowed to do say anything...?
Is he to busy driving? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Hopefully you have the video? Sounds like bs... Looooollll

Yo


Sandhills said:


> Make sure you also contact to your MP
> 
> CC them in with any correspondence


U don't believe her do you? This so reminds me of another drivers wife posting here... Lol


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Sounds like bs... Looooollll


Well you would certainly know all about that, wouldn't you?

.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Sandhills said:


> Make sure you also contact to your MP
> 
> CC them in with any correspondence


Especially if your local MP is Troy '
Turtle Head' Buswell


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sandhills said:


> Especially if your local MP is Troy '
> Turtle Head' Buswell


That is not a very nice thing to say about a former state opposition leader and 'chairman'.

Although when the right honourable Troy Buswell was in a tun of trouble, up to his nasal passages in the 'Whiff of Woman', Colin had to be recalled from retirement plans which he did. Mind you, back then, there was a lot more backbone and intestinal fortitude than there is now. Today the place is full of precious princesses.

.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

DA08 said:


> Oh no, not another wife posting for hubby... Is he not allowed to do say anything...?
> Is he to busy driving? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Hopefully you have the video? Sounds like bs... Looooollll
> 
> ...


Throwing shade on Xmas morning.

Obviously a non believer. Welcome to the team!!!


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

What are you going to sue them for?

They can deactivate you for whatever reason they want, when they want - its in the agreement hubby agreed too :coolio:


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Thing said:


> What are you going to sue them for?
> 
> They can deactivate you for whatever reason they want, when they want - its in the agreement hubby agreed too :coolio:


Not true. They changed the contract a couple of years ago to remove the "unfair contract term" which permitted summary dismissal, at the behest of the ACCC. The rider could be sued for defamation resulting in lost earnings.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Not true. They changed the contract a couple of years ago to remove the "unfair contract term" which permitted summary dismissal, at the behest of the ACCC. The rider could be sued for defamation resulting in lost earnings.


I'm sure Uber will abide by that... they're so mindful of not breaching contracts or laws :coolio:


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Thing said:


> I'm sure Uber will abide by that... they're so mindful of not breaching contracts or laws :coolio:


Big companies don't mind breaking laws, just ask CBA, NAB, ANZ, Westpac, HP, etc.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Thing said:


> What are you going to sue them for?


"Definition" of Character


----------

